# Emerald Ash Borer Quarantine. Please read!



## DanMcG (Mar 27, 2009)

I read about this at BBQ Central and thought it was worth passing along. 

With permission from the author *Kevin Taraszewski*, aka Uncle Bubba I copied it and pasted here; 

As Spring quickly (hopefully) approaches and we emerge from our winter cocoons and start heading to BBQ comps, campgrounds, State Parks, etc. we need to be aware of the emergence of another species…a highly destructible and unwanted one at that. That would be the Emerald Ash Borer. Residents of, and anyone traveling into, the states of Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Illinois, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Maryland, Wisconsin, and Virginia need to be aware and or reminded of the quarantine that exists on the movement of all firewood into and out of these quarantined areas. The Emerald Ash Borer (EAB) is a highly destructive beetle who’s larva destroys from the inside out and the beetles feed on the leaves of Ash trees. The economic cost impact from EAB is estimated to be in excess of $20 billion in removal, impact to the lumber business, and forestry damage to name a few. Too much for today's economy or any other for that matter. 

I encourage everyone to check out the following links to further educate themselves on the quarantines, the affected area, and the hefty fines for violation. The USDA and Motor Carrier enforcement are just a few of the agencies responsible for policing and enforcing these quarantines. For BBQ’ers, this means you need to find a local source of firewood for any comps you plan to attend in the quarantined areas and/or if these quarantined areas are on your route. Be safe...buy it local and don't move any firewood at all into, out of, or through the quarantined areas. Do not attempt to circumvent the quarantines as the enforcement agencies are stepping up their efforts and may visit BBQ comps and check you at rest stops, campgrounds, etc. 

http://www.emeraldashborer.info/firewood.cfm 
http://www.emeraldashborer.info/ 
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/eab/ 

Also, be aware of a Gypsy Moth quarantine that is also in effect for a lot of the same area. Be sure to check tables, chairs, equipment and wipe and thoroughly clean anything before you move it...especially the underside. 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/plant_health/plant_pest_info/gypsy_moth/index.shtml


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 27, 2009)

This has been a significant issue for a number of years, and is still spreading.  For those of us that do a lot of camping, it's important to know.  Last year, there was talk of extending it to Missouri, where I was planning on taking woods for smoking!  Fortunately, it didn't become a problem.   

We all need to work to help keep this from spreading.


----------



## alx (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for heads up.I dont live in quarintined county in maryland listed and were i get wood in west virginia- luckily is not quarintined.thanks


----------



## phreak (Mar 30, 2009)

does this only effect ash???  For instance, would it be OK to bring cherry or apple wood from Michigan to Florida???  I looked at a couple of the sites briefly and didn't find my answer.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 30, 2009)

I believe it's any hardwood, here's a link to Michigan's rules, where I am in NY it's not an Issue yet. but it's only a matter of time.
http://www.michigan.gov/mda/0,1607,7...5218--,00.html

Here's a quote from that article with my bold hilights;

All the sixty-eight (68) contiguous county area of the Lower Peninsula is quarantined as Level I. Movement of hardwood firewood within this 68 contiguous county area is allowed; however, *movement of hardwood firewood out of Quarantine Level I and into the Upper Peninsula (UP), Canada, or other states is prohibited. *

Good excuse for a bump too :)


----------



## 1894 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dan , it is also an issue here in NY . 

From :  http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/28722.html

Excerpt :


----------

